# How to make the program like MSN messenger, sharing for source code of msn



## Siko (Jul 16, 2005)

dont know where to put this but...

i am trying to make a web chat. and with ATL. I want to make a web service that get the job for Real time protocol. i could not get how to start.

if you know about it please write some of your views


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think the programing forum may be of more help with this. I'll send you there.


----------



## chikagehikari (May 11, 2009)

can you help me too? i want to make web chat like msn/ym too,but using pyhton..

thx b4.


----------

